# Composing Musika



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

The first video is the infamous 'careless whisper' of george michael that we know...






The second is a classic music theme version that i like the most!






And the third is a base version...






So i studied the music of all the three versions of careless whisper in my mind and tried to combine it in one with varied piano scales constituting para!






So i always think about falco's 'rock me amadeus' song as i feel that i could somehow change its composition and make the para 1 para 2 stretch with the music remaining to the same beat!!!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

We don't tend to see much George Michael around these parts.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I read the OP three times and I still have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Crud - you just "gotta have faith"


----------

